# What systems do you own?



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm curious as to the platform distribution of NF.

Remember it's multiple choice, so just tick everything you own.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2015)

People who vote Computer should only put that if they actually use their PC for gaming of some sort. Otherwise that's gonna be heavily skewed towards PC.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 20, 2015)

Gaming PC, PS4, Xbox One, Wii U (American and JP), PS Vita (and TV), and 3DS (American and JP).


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a pc, but unless we plan on playing something really low spec, I don't it be wise to check it.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

Zaru said:


> People who vote Computer should only put that if they actually use their PC for gaming of some sort. Otherwise that's gonna be heavily skewed towards PC.



I will try and work this into the title.



Xiammes said:


> I have a pc, but unless we plan on playing something really low spec, I don't it be wise to check it.



Do you game on it still nowadays? If not, don't tick it I guess.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2015)

Just change it to gaming PC.


----------



## Simon (Aug 20, 2015)

More WiiUs than I expected.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Aug 20, 2015)

PC master race and all that jazz.
Sadly I have never owned any console. I used to go to Video game parlours and pay 1 Rs for 30 minutes to play mario and that changed over the period of time. Last game I played on Console was Tomb raider 3, which was on PS3.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

Simon said:


> More WiiUs than I expected.



The weird thing about the Wii U is that it actually has a decent pick of exclusives, but because third party support is laughable, the console will meet an untimely demise just as it picks up steam.

Plus there's too few votes so far to really be able to tell.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 20, 2015)

So far I'm the only one with an Xbox One? 

Fuck Xbox One's?


----------



## Imagine (Aug 20, 2015)

Plan on getting a gaming PC and 3DS soon


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> So far I'm the only one with an Xbox One?
> 
> Fuck Xbox One's?





Muricans are asleep I think.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2015)

I gots everything.


----------



## Simon (Aug 20, 2015)

Own everything except an Xbox One, almost caved when Rare Replay was announced.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a PS3, PS4 and an aging gaming rig, on which I play old games that are very close to my heart-VtM:B, Half-Life 2, various Command & Conquer titles, Homeworld, etc.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 20, 2015)

I got a pc and a 3ds.


----------



## Violence (Aug 20, 2015)

I got only pc.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2015)

Nintendo 3/ds, playstation 2, Xbone, and gamecube
I play on my PS2 the most, followed by 3DS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2015)

Was ready to actually buy an Xbox this gen. Still not convinced. Wanted to buy a Vita as well, but almost everything gets ported to the PS4 anyways.



Zaru said:


> People who vote Computer should only put that if they actually use their PC for gaming of some sort. Otherwise that's gonna be heavily skewed towards PC.



does emulation, card games(Hearthstone and Pokemon TCGO), or city-building games count?

EDIT: thinking about trying SMITE.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 21, 2015)

khris said:


> does emulation, card games(Hearthstone and Pokemon TCGO), or city-building games count?
> 
> EDIT: thinking about trying SMITE.



If you game on it, then it's a gaming platform. Doesn't have to be an i7/TitanSLI system.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Aug 21, 2015)

"I own everything."


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 21, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> So far I'm the only one with an Xbox One?
> 
> Fuck Xbox One's?



I'll stand with you 

Serious though fuck Xbones, Halo better not dissapoint.


----------



## Jυstin (Aug 21, 2015)

SEGA GameGear
GameBoy Advanced
GameBoy Advanced SP
DS
DSi XL
3DS
N64
Gamecube
Gamecube (Japanese)
Wii
Wii (Japanese)
PSX
PSP
PS2
PS3
PS4
X Box (modded into an emulator for thousands of games)
X Box 360

All of them rounded down to one, since I only play one game now


----------



## Naruto (Aug 21, 2015)

More PS4s than 3DSs, more Vitas and Wii Us than Bones...

We are a funny little community


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2015)

*Currently Own:*

PS Vita
PS4
PS3
3DS XL
WiiU
Gamecube



Satsuki said:


> Nintendo 3/ds, playstation 2, Xbone, and gamecube
> I play on my PS2 the most, followed by 3DS




Funny thing is that I currently play more PS2 games than PS3 games. Thank god for backwards compatibility.


----------



## lacey (Aug 21, 2015)

Sega Master System
Gameboy Advance
Gamecube
Wii
Wii U
Nintendo DS Lite
3DS XL
PS2 Slim
PS3

I also play some games on my laptop.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2015)

Naruto said:


> More PS4s than 3DSs, more Vitas and Wii Us than Bones...
> 
> We are a funny little community



Considering this is an anime forum, it's not that surprising.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 22, 2015)

PS2
PS3
PS4 

NES (somewhere)
SNES (somewhere)
N64 
Wii
WiiU 

3DS

PS1, Genesis, Dreamcast, Gameboy are systems I've owned but sold/lost.

Eventually going to get Boned by M$.


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2015)

Blessed PC Master race reporting in. 

Also have an old N64 and Xbox.  Don't really play them anymore unless I have an urge to play Jet Set Radio Future for a bit.


----------



## lacey (Aug 22, 2015)

I used to own the original Gameboy too...

I lost it when I was a kid though. 

I still have everything else I listed though, including the SMS. My sister and I rediscovered it two years ago, and we played Double Dragon on Christmas morning. That was a hilarious train wreck.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 28, 2015)

PS2
PS3
PSP (it might be broken...)
GBA SP
360
Gamecube

I very recently gave away my DS, and I lost my Wii a couple years ago. At some point or another I've owned a GBA, a GBC, and a PS1.


----------



## Cutthroat (Sep 1, 2015)

PC
Vita
XBONE
PS3
XBOX360
SEGA Genisis (and CD)
PS2


----------



## kluang (Sep 9, 2015)

original gameboy (somewhere)
ps2 (sold it)

ps4. bought it on the 30th of aug. plan to get mgs 5 but short on cash. buy witcher 3 instead. until i get a mgs 5, i'll avoid anything related to it like a fucking plague


----------



## fireking77 (Sep 13, 2015)

PS4
XBOX ONE
XBOX 360
PS3


----------

